# Have I wet sanded too far?



## maxp (May 30, 2009)

Hi all,

As above really. I wet-sanded to 3000 grit, then compounded back, followed by AutoGlym SRP. As shown. There seems to be now be a halo around my wet sanding area. Is this now un-recoverable?


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like you have gone through the clear coat mate


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

That’s a deep scratch to chase.


----------



## maxp (May 30, 2009)

GeeWhizRS said:


> That's a deep scratch to chase.


Lesson learnt! D'Oh!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Respray needed I’m afraid


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Not the end of the World, all you’ve lost is time.

Pre sanding it needed a repaint, post sanding it needs a repaint so still the same outcome.


----------

